# Salt in water + salt bath?



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I have salt in my 10 gal (2 tablespoons, as per carton directions). I would like to treat two of my guys for fin rot (they had it from the store when I got them one week ago and a couple of days ago). However, is it necessary since I have salt in the water already? I know the salt bath would be a slightly higher concentration, but is it enough to make a difference compared to what they are in now? 

Thanks!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

When I was treating fin rot, I gave salt baths AND used salt in the quarantines. The salt bath is a lot more concentrated actually. I would give the salts baths on top of the salt in the tank. You might be able to to knock out the fin rot a lot faster and keep it from getting worse.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you! I did it tonight and they tolerated it well, no problems. How can you differentiate between fin rot and just black tips on the fins (i.e. on a crowntail)?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure. I would assume deterioration to the fins along with the black edges would be a more obvious sign. Sorry, I couldn't have been more help. :-(


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

No problem... just wondering cause my CT seems to have black on the edges of his tail fins... I don't remember it there last week (when I got him) but I might have missed it since he didn't flare much then. His fins look 100% perfect with no tearing, ripping or anything. Just wasn't sure if this could be a sign of rot to come or just his coloring.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It could just be from him coloring up. I would just keep an eye on it for now.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

how do i know when to stop the baths?? i am giving them to two of the guys in the divided tank and put them back in the tank. i've done this twice and sherberts fins don't look any better yet. how long do i continue this?


----------

